

$1.3 Billion Oracle-SAP Verdict Is Biggest Ever For Software Piracy - vchien
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/23/sap-oracle/

======
iwr
Already posted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1937059>

